# Gaming Laptop um 600€



## flockenberry (15. Juli 2020)

*Gaming Laptop um 600€*

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir beneidet mich um meinen Desktop und möchte auch so Spiele wie Anno 1404, Cities Skylines und Frostpunk spielen. Leider hat er wenig Platz und lässt sich partout nicht davon belehren, dass meiner Überzeugung nach ein Gaming Laptop ohne ausreichendes Budget nicht viel Sinn macht. Er hat 600€ budgetiert und außer den Zockanforderungen ist ihm eigentlich alles wurscht, weil der PC eh nur zuhause rumstehen wird etc.

Hat wer vielleicht irgendwelche Vorschläge? Und macht es Sinn gegebenenfalls ein gebrauchtes Mid-End Gerät einem Neugerät vorzuziehen?

VIelen Dank im Voraus!

fb


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2020)

Also, ANno 14040 ist kein Thema. Cities Skylines weiß ich nicht, vor allem wegen der CPU. Aber Frostpunk könnte schwer werden. Eine GTX 1650 würde Anno 2007 zB problemlos schaffen - die gibt es aber nicht unter 600€. MIt Ach und Krach 636€ mit ner GTX 1650 https://geizhals.de/asus-x571gt-bq627-star-black-90nb0nl1-m09900-a2300163.html?hloc=de   dazu ein Core i5 und 8GGB RAM; aber ohne Windows. 

Drunter braucht man an sich nicht schauen, da es da Spielemäßig direkt stark schwächer wird. FALLS er was gebrauchtes mit mind. einer GTX 1050 oder 960m findet, dann wäre das ggf. auch drin.


Bei nem PC könnt man deutlich mehr Power für das Geld bekommen, selbst wenn man es in einem Gehäuse unterbringen will, dass kaum größer als ein geschlossener Latop ist, nur etwas "dicker". SOfern man nicht ständig mal hier, mal da arbeiten/spielen will, ist es echt großer Schwachsinn, auf einen Laptop zu bestehen. Den PC kann man immer irgendwo platzsparend hinstellen, Maus&Tastatur und ein kleiner Monitor, den man ggf auch an die Wand montieren kann, nehmen auch nicht mehr Platz als ein Laptop + Maus weg.


----------



## flockenberry (15. Juli 2020)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort  Ich zeig sie ihm mal und schreib dir dann, was er dazu sagt. Wird aber wohl bis morgen dauern


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2020)

flockenberry schrieb:


> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort  Ich zeig sie ihm mal und schreib dir dann, was er dazu sagt. Wird aber wohl bis morgen dauern



Eine Einschränkung zu meiner Aussage mit dem Schwachsinn: Falls er noch keinen Monitor und Tastatur hat, dann ist ein Laptop am Ende evlt. doch ok, FALLS man wirklich maximal 600-650€ ausgeben will. Man kann allerdings auch für 500€ einen PC zusammenstellen, der stärker als der og. Laptop ist, und sich einen günstigen Monitor für 100€ mit 20-22 Zoll anschaffen, dann passt es auch.  Die Tastatur muss ja auch keine für 40-50€ oder mehr sein.


----------



## Wasgeht98 (16. Juli 2020)

Würde ehrlich gesagt für das Geld auch eher einen PC empfehlen, da einfach mehr Power bringt. War selber in der selben Situation. Wollte lange einen Laptop haben da ich öfters unterwegs bin, habe mich dann aber für einen Gaming PC entschieden. Im Nachhinein bin ich mit meiner Entscheidung sehr zufrieden da, wie ich finde, es auch ein ganz anderes Feeling ist, vor einem Gaming PC zu sitzen. Meinen PC hab ich auf der Seite https://gamingpc-tests.de/ gefunden. Dort gibt es eigentlich relativ viele Tests zu Gaming PC´s unterschiedlichster Preisklassen. Vielleicht findest du ja auch was passendes für dich.


----------



## flockenberry (17. Juli 2020)

Danke euch beide für eure Antworten  Also ich hab ihm eure Informationen weitergegeben, er meinte halt, dass er auch gerne mal im Bett mit nem Laptop sitzt. Das geht aber auch mit Bluetooth Peripherie. Weiters gibts gebrauchte Monitore mit 22 zoll schon ab 25 euro, also macht das der Laptopaufpreis nicht wirklich wett. Ich schätze, er braucht ein paar Tage Bedenkzeit


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juli 2020)

600 EUR und Gaminglaptop widersprechen sich imho so ziemlich. Ein guter Gaminglaptop hat eine dedizierte Grafikkarte mit eigenen Speicher und ist kein Onboardchip mit Shared Memory. Bei letzterem teilen sich RAM und GPU nämlich den Speicher. Und wenn Du eine 8 GB GPU hast (die man heutzutage schon aktuell nennen kann) bedeutet daß sich die GPU im Zweifelsfalle 4-6 GB vom RAM abzwackt für seine Bedürfnisse. Abgesehen davon, daß das Schreibtempo auf dem Weg erheblich langsamer ist als bei einem eigenen RAM für die GPU bedeutet das auch, daß vom ursprünglich vorhandenen 8 GB RAM gerade mal im dümmsten Fall 2 GB übrigbleiben würden. oder halt von 16 GB 10 GB. Aber es wird eingebremst. Allein schon daß der dedizierte Grafikchip hier unabhängig ist und sein eigenes RAM managen kann sorgt für deutlich höhere Preise. Dazu eine leistungstarke CPU, mindestens 8, besser noch 16 GB RAM, SSD ist kein Hexenwerk mehr aber der Rest sorgt schon dafür, daß ich von einem Gaminglaptoppreis von deutlich über 1000 EUR ausgehe, wenn ich den Begriff in den Mund nehme.

600 EUR Laptops sind (sorry) mal flapsig formuliert bessere Schreibmaschinen mit ein paar Features.

Und wie meine Vorredner schon schreiben: Bei 600 EUR Budget kommst Du mit der Leistung bei einem Desktop-PC erheblich weiter, da hier wesentlich mehr Optionen bestehen, die Hardware in Relation deutlich günstiger ist als bei einem Laptop,  mehr Auswahl besteht. 

So kann man mit einem cleveren Management und Preisvergleichen bei den Hardwarehändlern (z.B. auf AMD-Basis nicht nur bei der CPU sondern auch bei der Grafikkarte) ein deutlich besseres System aufbauen als es bei einem Laptop für das Geld überhaupt möglich wäre. Bei Nvidia könnte es enger werden bezüglich der Preise.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2020)

Wenn es wirklich ein Laptop sein muss, würde ich halt etwas mehr ausgeben und dann mindestens eine GTX 1660 / 1660 Ti nehmen. Ansonsten hat man, wenn man in nem Jahr mal ein neues Game spielen will, gleich wieder nen Neukauf vor der Nase. Im Gegensatz zu einem PC kann man auch nicht mit 150-200€ den PC wieder fit für die jeweils neuesten Games machen.


----------



## flockenberry (22. Juli 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten bzw. Ergänzungen, Herbboy und MichaelG. Mein Kumpel meinte jetzt, dass er mal auf 1000 Euro anspart weil es muss einfach ein Gaming Laptop sein. Melde mich dann in ein paar Monaten/ Jahren (? ) wieder. Zumindest haben wir ihn zur Vernunft gebracht


----------



## Batze (22. Juli 2020)

flockenberry schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten bzw. Ergänzungen, Herbboy und MichaelG. Mein Kumpel meinte jetzt, dass er mal auf 1000 Euro anspart weil es muss einfach ein Gaming Laptop sein. Melde mich dann in ein paar Monaten/ Jahren (? ) wieder. Zumindest haben wir ihn zur Vernunft gebracht



Er sollte mal hier vorbeischauen. KLICK. Da kaufe ich ziemlich viel ein, also für mich und Kumpels/Familie. Kannst dich ja erstmal durchlesen was *refurbed *so ist und dann sehen ob es in Frage käme.


----------

